# Weekly competition 2008-22



## AvGalen (May 27, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (bigcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. * L' B' U' F L' D' F U2 B2 R' F' R B' R2 F D' F U R' F2 D2 R2 F L2 B'
*2. * B' U B' R U' R2 D B R' B D L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 R D2 F L2 F2 D2 B' U
*3. * F' U2 F R2 U' F2 L' B' D R' F2 U2 B' U B2 D' R F' L' F D L U R2 D
*4. * R2 D2 R2 D R U F D2 L U2 F R2 F2 L2 D R B2 U R D F' D F R F
*5. * U R' D F' L' B' U' F2 R B' U L2 U B2 L B2 D L B' R' U B R2 F' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 D' L' R2 D' U' F U' B' F' R' (21f)
*2. *R U2 L B2 R2 B2 R' B2 F2 L B' D R2 B L2 R2 B' R D U' F2 (21f)
*3. *F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' L' B D R B' U2 R2 F D2 B U (20f)
*4. *L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' F R D2 U B R' D' L' R B R (21f)
*5. *D2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 D L R' U' B2 R' B2 R' (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. * B' Fw2 D2 U' Fw2 Rw R D Rw' R2 B2 Rw U B2 Fw F2 L B' F2 U' L2 Rw' R B' F Uw' L R' F2 R' D' U B' Uw2 U' Fw' Uw2 B' L Fw
*2. * B Rw' U' L2 Fw' F' L2 Rw2 Uw' U R' F D2 B2 Fw' F D' B L2 B Fw' F' Rw B2 Fw2 R D Uw' U' F' D U' F D' Uw' U2 L' Rw2 R' Uw'
*3. * L2 R' Fw' Uw2 L2 U' L2 D Rw' R2 F L' Rw R' U2 R F R B2 Fw D' L2 B' Uw2 B' Rw' U L' Rw' U2 Rw Fw2 Rw' D Uw2 U' R' Fw' D' R'
*4. * L2 B U2 L2 D B' L2 D2 L' U B2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 F Uw B' Rw R2 D Uw2 U2 B' R' Uw B Fw' Uw' B' F' U' L' R' B' Fw R2 B2 L' Rw' R
*5. * Fw' U B2 Uw' B Uw2 Rw' R2 B Rw B' F L2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R2 F' Uw' Fw2 F' U L2 R B2 R' D Uw Rw2 R2 Fw L2 B' F U2 B Uw2 R' D L

*5x5x5*
*1. * Dw L' R B F2 Lw F L2 F' L2 D2 F' R' Dw2 B2 L Lw' Rw2 R2 Bw' F' L Lw' Rw' D' U2 Fw L Lw Rw2 R Uw' F Lw2 D Dw Uw2 U Fw F2 Dw B L' Bw2 Dw Uw' R' U2 B' Fw' D L' Rw Fw' Rw' Dw2 Bw Uw2 U L'
*2. * B' F' R2 B Lw Rw' D Dw U2 B' Dw Uw' U' F U' R2 D2 Uw' L Uw Bw' L' B2 Bw Lw2 Bw2 F D' Dw' Uw U' B' Fw F' L Lw2 Rw' R' Uw F' D Dw2 Uw' U2 F' Dw2 Uw U' Bw2 D Dw2 U2 Lw' Rw' Uw2 U Lw2 Fw' Lw2 U
*3. * B2 Bw' D2 Dw2 Uw U' R2 B2 D2 Uw' Fw' U2 Fw' U L Lw Rw2 D' F' L2 R2 U2 Lw' D2 B Dw U2 F2 D' Dw' Uw' U' L B2 Bw' Fw' Lw' D2 L' Rw2 R Uw L Fw' Dw' L Lw' Rw2 Bw Dw' B' Bw F' Dw U' B2 D2 Dw' U Rw2
*4. * B2 Fw' D' Bw F L Rw2 R U' B2 L' Rw2 U2 Lw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 F2 Rw' R2 F' Lw U Lw R2 Bw2 Fw L Lw2 Rw2 R' Dw' Uw' U2 R' D Uw2 L2 U R' Dw2 Uw' Rw' Fw' R' B2 Uw2 L2 F' R2 Dw2 Rw' D2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw R2 F Lw2 Rw'
*5. * L' Rw' R2 Uw B2 Bw2 Fw F2 Lw' Rw B' Dw L U L' Fw' F Dw' Uw2 U F2 Dw Lw2 R2 F2 Uw' Fw Rw2 D2 Bw L Lw Rw2 B Bw2 Fw F2 Lw' Rw2 F' R Fw' R D Dw2 Lw B Bw' Dw2 L2 D2 L D' Dw2 U' R2 F Lw2 R F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. * B' R D R B' U L' B U2 F2 D2 B' U' L B' D2 L B D2 F' L D2 L2 B R'
*2. * D' B2 D' B' L' U2 B R2 B U2 F R' B R' U' F2 D2 F L2 F' U' R2 U' R B'
*3. * F2 R' D2 R' U2 R2 B L U' R2 F2 D2 F R D2 F' U F' D F U2 R D2 L2 B2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 R2 B' U B2 R2 B L U' L2 R U (21f)
*2. *U R2 D' B2 F2 D L2 B2 U R D B L' D2 L' F U2 L D' R' (20f)
*3. *R2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U B' F' D F2 D2 L' D L F R' U' (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. * Uw2 L' D2 L2 Rw R' F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 Uw B' L R Uw Fw' L' R2 B Fw' L' Rw' R U L' F' D Uw2 Fw F2 Rw2 R' F D L2 Rw' D' U
*2. * L2 D L B' Fw' F' L2 B2 F D2 Uw2 U' R Fw' L R' Uw2 L2 R' B' Fw F D L D2 B' Rw' Uw' U2 L2 Rw B' F U' Rw' Fw R U' Rw' Uw2
*3. * U Fw2 F' R2 Fw' Rw F' U Fw' U' R' F' D' R' D L2 D2 F Rw D B Fw' L Rw' R2 B2 D' U2 L R2 B Fw' F2 U2 B Fw' U Fw U' Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. * Lw Rw Bw2 Fw2 Uw U L Bw R2 D' Uw' U2 L D Uw Lw2 B' Bw' F2 Uw Fw2 F L Dw2 L' R2 D' U' B2 F2 L B F' Lw Rw' B Fw' U2 R Dw2 Fw D Uw' Lw2 Bw' Fw2 L Lw' R Fw' D' Dw Uw2 U B' Bw' F' Dw' Lw' Rw2
*2. * D2 L Lw' Rw' R' Bw' D B' Uw2 Lw' D2 Rw Dw' U' B D R' B' Bw Fw2 F' D2 L' Lw' Rw' R B Dw U2 Lw' Fw D' Lw' Dw' Rw R D2 R2 B' Dw L2 Rw D' Dw' Uw2 L Lw' Dw2 L' Fw L' R' F R Dw R' U Rw' Uw2 F
*3. * Uw2 L2 Lw2 B2 Fw D' U' B' F2 U2 Fw Uw Rw B2 F' U' L' U2 B2 R Dw F' L Uw F2 D' Bw2 Uw' F' L2 R F' Uw' R Uw' Lw R2 B2 F Rw' U2 R U2 L' Lw' Rw2 R B2 D2 Bw2 Dw' B D R' Fw' D' Dw Uw2 L2 D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U' B R2 U' B F' R' U' B (21f)
*2. *R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' B' U2 R D' R U F' D2 F2 L' (21f)
*3. *L' D2 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 D2 F' L U B D' R F L2 B' D U2 (20f)
*4. *D2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 F U2 L2 F' D' B2 L' D2 R B (20f)
*5. *L2 U R2 U F2 R2 D L2 D2 U F2 L F2 D B' U' R' U' R F2 R (21f)
*6. *R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 L' D B2 F2 L U L2 U' (21f)
*7. *L U2 L' F2 R U2 R F2 D2 R' U' R2 B2 L2 F R F U L' U2 F2 (21f)
*8. *L2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D F' U' L B U2 B' L' D2 U' R F (21f)
*9. *L2 D2 L2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 D L R U' B' U' R B2 F' (21f)
*10. *B2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D' U2 F2 D L2 F L' R2 F' D R' B2 L' D' (20f)
*11. *R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D U B2 R2 U' B2 R' D' L' F L B2 R2 U F R' (21f)
*12. *D2 U2 L2 B R2 B' R2 B2 D2 F L2 D' B' R' F2 U' L B' R2 U2 R (21f)
*13. *B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 R' F2 U' R D2 B' R B2 L' U F' D' L2 (21f)
*14. *B2 D2 B2 U F2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 D B R' U' B' U2 (20f)
*15. *D2 B2 R' D2 F2 U2 R B2 R' B2 L2 D U2 B R2 D' F U' B L2 B2 (21f)
*16. *F2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U2 R2 D B D L2 B2 L' D F R' D' U' (21f)
*17. *L' U2 F2 L2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 U' B' L' R2 U2 F U2 F' L2 U' F2 (21f)
*18. *L2 U' B2 D L2 D B2 U2 B2 D F2 R' U' L2 B2 U2 B' U' R' U' L2 (21f)
*19. *F2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' D2 F R' U' R' F L' D' B L2 (21f)
*20. *L' D2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 B' D F' R D' R' F2 U' L D B R2 (21f)
*21. *L B2 R' B2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 B' L U F R D R2 U B L (19f)
*22. *B2 D2 R B2 D2 U2 R U2 F2 L' F2 L' F' R2 U L' D' U2 R D' R' (21f)
*23. *D' L2 B2 D U' F2 U' L2 D' B' L' B2 D' R2 U' L U' B U2 L R2 (21f)
*24. *R' F2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 L2 D2 R2 U F' U L2 U2 B D2 R F2 L' F (21f)
*25. *F2 D2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' B R' U2 F' U2 L U' L R2 U' R' (21f)
*26. *U2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 U R D2 B L D B L2 U2 F2 (21f)
*27. *F' U2 F2 L2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 B' U' F2 R' B' D2 U R2 U2 F D U2 (21f)
*28. *D U R2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 D L2 R2 F R' U' B L' R D L F' U' (21f)
*29. *L2 D L2 R2 D' U' F2 U L2 B2 R2 U R D' L' F U2 R' U B2 U (21f)
*30. *L U2 L' D2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 R' D B' L2 U F D' F2 D2 L' D2 U' (21f)
*31. *D F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 F' U L2 F U F L D' (17f)
*32. *F D2 R2 F' U2 R2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D L' R' B R' B U' B2 R2 D (21f)
*33. *B2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 F2 R F2 D F2 R U2 F' D B F2 R2 U' L2 F2 (21f)
*34. *F2 R2 D B2 D U R2 F2 R2 D R' F2 D L F2 D B' U' L2 R U' (21f)
*35. *B2 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 B R F' D F2 D F' D' U' (21f)
*36. *R2 U2 B2 L' R2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 U2 L U2 B L' B U' B R U2 R2 (21f)
*37. *U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 L F' R2 D' B2 U F D2 L F2 U (21f)
*38. *U F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 L' B D2 R2 D' B R' B' F' L' B' R (21f)
*39. *U2 L' D2 R' U2 L2 D2 R' D2 L B U2 L' R F U F' R' B' L' R (21f)
*40. *F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B' D B' L' B D2 R D2 (21f)
*41. *B2 L2 R2 D U L2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' F' D U2 B F2 L D' F2 R2 (21f)
*42. *U2 B D2 L2 B' F2 U2 B2 F' R B U2 L D' U' F' L2 F' R' B F' (21f)
*43. *L2 B2 R U2 R' F2 L D2 U2 B2 R2 U R D' F' D2 L' U' R' D R' (21f)
*44. *R2 B2 U L2 D2 U F2 D' R2 D2 B' R2 F R' U' B' D U' F R' B' (21f)
*45. *D' B2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D' R B D' F' L U' R B' R2 U R' (21f)
*46. *L2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' L F' R D2 B F R D R2 D2 R' U2 (21f)
*47. *L2 U F2 D L2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 L' B' F L F' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 (21f)
*48. *B2 U F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U F R2 D B' R' D L' R2 D' B2 F2 (19f)
*49. *B2 D B2 R2 U R2 D B2 R2 U' R F D2 F R2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 U' (21f)
*50. *B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U B2 D2 L2 U' F L R' B R' U2 R' D (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 F U L' R2 D' U2 F L' B F L (21f)
*2. *D2 R' U2 L F2 L2 R' D2 U F' R B' D R2 D2 L D' R' (18f)
*3. *L2 B2 U R2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R' D2 B F U L' U R2 F L2 (21f)
*4. *R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D' U' L2 B2 U' R2 B' R2 F D' L R B F (21f)
*5. *R2 D B2 D' L2 D L2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 L F' L' B' L2 B L U' F2 (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L B2 L2 R2 D2 L R F2 R D' B D B' F U2 R U B2 L' D' R' (21f)
*2. *U2 R F2 R' B2 L B2 R B2 F2 L R' B' F L' B' U' R B F' U (21f)
*3. *L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F L F L F2 U' L' D' R' D' F U' (21f)
*4. *U F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 D U2 B2 U B L2 F2 D2 L U' F2 R2 F (21f)
*5. *L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B D R2 U' R' U' R2 D' F' R2 F (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U R2 B' L2 B D R' D2 B U L' U F U2 (21f)
*2. *L2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D F2 L2 U B2 R' D B2 D B F2 L U' B2 L' (21f)
*3. *B2 L' U2 L R2 B2 L B2 F2 R' U2 R B U' B2 D' L' R2 D' U L' (21f)
*4. *U2 R D2 R F2 R F2 D2 R' F2 D2 R B' D' B F2 U' B2 (18f)
*5. *B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 F' R U L' F2 R2 U L' B' L2 U' (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' L2 D' R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 R D' U' L' R' F' L' U R F' (21f)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay*
*1. * L2 U L2 D2 L2 F' D2 L' F2 L' U R2 B' U B R2 U' L2 F2 D' B' D2 R U2 L2
*1. *L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 R D B' F D B2 F' L2 D2 U (21f)
*1. * R' D' Uw U L' Rw2 D' U B2 Rw R F2 Uw' U' B' L2 Rw R' Fw' L' D2 Uw' U B Fw F2 Rw R Fw2 D2 Uw B F' R2 B' Fw2 F' L' D2 Fw'

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. * B2 L' U2 F D2 L F L' U' L F2 D' F2 D2 B' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D B'
*1. *D F2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 L' B' F' U' B2 F' L F2 U' F2 (21f)
*1. * Fw L' Rw Fw2 D2 Uw U R Uw B D2 Uw' Fw D B' L' F D' R' B' Uw2 U' Rw2 Uw' U B F L Uw' Rw' R U B2 Fw L2 B U' L U L
*1. * Rw F Uw' U2 B2 Lw' R2 Bw Dw' L2 D2 Dw' Bw2 F' L Fw L' Lw2 R F Lw B' Bw2 Fw2 F2 D B2 F L' B Dw' Uw Fw' D2 Dw R Bw F' U2 B2 Bw Lw2 Fw D' Dw U L Lw2 Rw' R Dw' L' D Dw U' Rw' R' D Uw U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=5,d=4 / UdUd u=0,d=-5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-5 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=1,d=-3 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-2,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=4 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=1,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-5 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-3 / dUdU u=4,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=-5 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=3 / UdUd u=-2,d=-1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-2 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*Pyraminx*
*1. * l' u' U L R L' R' L' B U L' U R L U L' U R L U R' B U' B' R 
*2. * l' r b' u' R L' B' R' L U' L' U' R' L' B U R' B U' L' B' L U B' R 
*3. * b R L' R' U R U' R L' B U' R B' L U R U B U' L U' B U B' R 
*4. * l b u U R' L U R L' R B' R' L' R' U L' B' U' R' U L' B L R' L 
*5. * l' u' L U L' U' L' U R L' U' L' U' R U' R' B R' L' B L' B L U' R' 

*Square-1*
*1. * (0,5) (4,1) (-1,5) (0,1) (-3,0) (-2,3) (0,2) (6,0) (6,4) (0,4) (6,2) (4,0) (3,0) (0,3) (6,2) (0,1) (-4,2)
*2. * (0,-4) (0,-3) (6,0) (3,1) (3,0) (6,0) (-3,5) (-3,0) (3,0) (1,2) (-1,2) (-3,2) (4,4) (0,3) (-1,0) (0,3) (6,0) 
*3. * (0,5) (3,4) (-3,3) (6,0) (-3,4) (-2,4) (0,4) (2,0) (0,4) (-4,4) (0,4) (4,4) (-2,0) (2,0) (4,0) (-1,4) (-5,0)
*4. * (0,-1) (0,4) (3,3) (-1,3) (1,0) (0,5) (0,1) (0,4) (0,3) (6,4) (-3,0) (3,0) (6,2) (0,2) (6,0) (0,2) (6,0) (-3,0) 
*5. * (0,-3) (0,3) (6,2) (1,0) (6,0) (-3,2) (4,0) (5,0) (1,0) (5,0) (6,4) (0,2) (-2,2) (0,2) (2,5) (-3,0) (0,3) (4,0)


----------



## AvGalen (May 27, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 28, 2008)

*2x2:* 17.55, 14.94, 9.38, 12.91, 14.13 = *13.78*
Comments: WHOA, 9.38 was PLL skip, and my first layer was fast. Other than that, pretty OK.
*3x3:* 40.68, 41.56, 31.65, 32.83, 32.63 = *35.87*
Comments: The third one I got SUPER shaky at the end. I lost like 5 seconds finishing my U perm. I started doing F2L slow at #3 onwards.  I was like, ok normal at 1 and 2. Slowing down to look ahead helps SO MUCH! 
*4x4:* 4:45.55, 4:15.18, DNF
Comments: The first one I messed up the centers when I finished the edges, so I had to do the edges again. Second one was ok. I messed up OLL parity on the 3rd one, and I don't wanna do any more.
*Pyraminx:* 20.46, 30.90, 24.55, 27.47, 18.55 = *24.39*
Comments: I just got it about 3 days ago.
*Magic:* Don't have one yet. Gonna buy one off Eric at Cincinnati.


----------



## alexc (May 28, 2008)

*2x2:* 6.13 (4.94) 6.08 (7.83) 5.66 = 5.96
The first two solves were lucky. (OLL skips) Sub 6!

*3x3:* 16.00 (23.33) 21.11 18.53 (13.09) = 18.55
Sucked, except for the last solve.

*4x4:* 1:34.38 (1:40.83) 1:36.43 (1:19.08) 1:32.96 = 1:34.59
Bad parities...

*3x3oh:* (33.33) 34.55 (37.47) 34.71 36.30 = 35.19
Not too shabby.

*2x2bld:* 44.69 29.56 DNS = 29.56
Didn't feel like doing the last one.

*3x3bld:* 1:32.08 DNF DNF = 1:32.08
Trying new method: M2 + Pochmann corners. Memorized corners w/ visual. Not bad for a first try. I will stick with this method for a while and see if it can become faster than 3 cycle. Bad CO just kills my execution on corners.

*4x4bld:* DNF(11:39) DNF(9:14) DNF(11:27) = DNF
The first one was off by 4 centers and 2 edges. The second one I went way too fast on the memo and couldn't recall an edge image, so I just stopped. The last one was off by 3 edges and 5 centers. Oh, well, pretty fast DNF's.

*multibld:* 7/7 in 34:51.90
Yay!

*2-4relaybld:* 15:45.28
7:10 memo. Yay! I did it!


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 28, 2008)

2x2x2: 6.50 6.34 7.08 4.19 7.94 = 6.64
3x3x3: 18.20 17.95 18.61 18.97 18.49 = 18.43
4x4x4: 1:28.30 1:26.36 1:28.70 1:35.45 1:31.53 = 1:29.51
5x5x5: 1:57.45 2:09.42 1:59.67 2:11.88 2:20.95 = 2:06.99

It is really hot and humid where I am right now; I stopped caring after 3x3 to get out of the heat as soon as possible.


----------



## Pedro (May 28, 2008)

*3x3x3 Multi bld* = 3/6, 24:39
¬¬ Yeah, again silly mistakes...
Used a wrong edge sticker on one cycle, so one cube had 2 edges flipped
the other had 3 corners wrong, I'm not sure why
and the other one...hmm...well, I probably messed up undoing setup moves
memo was about 16:09, so 8:30 for execution, which is about 1:25 per cube...

*4x4x4 bld* = 
DNF (10:39), will do later
Oh, no...once again I forgot to check some edges  5 of them...and forgot one edge cycle, so I had 8 edges off...and 3 centers...bleh...memo was about 5:05, execution 5:3x...still pretty slow execution...


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2008)

alexc said:


> *4x4bld:* DNF(11:39) DNF(9:14) DNF(11:27) = DNF
> The first one was off by 4 centers and 2 edges. The second one I went way too fast on the memo and couldn't recall an edge image, so I just stopped. The last one was off by 3 edges and 5 centers. Oh, well, pretty fast DNF's.



Alex, that's just frightening. Last week you said "you're still way better than me." Well, maybe I still am on accuracy, but definitely not on time anymore. And you've been doing this for what, 3 weeks? At this rate you'll be as fast as Chris in about 2 more months.

Chris, you'd better practice hard at BH for US Nationals, or Alex might beat you there!


----------



## dbeyer (May 28, 2008)

5x5 BLD:S1.* 21:15


----------



## Jai (May 28, 2008)

*2x2:* 3.81, 5.92, 3.80, 5.78, 4.89 = *4.83*
*3x3:* 14.62, 13.20, 14.55, 13.73, 11.92 = *13.82*
*Pyraminx:* 11.40, 9.91, 11.29, 8.64, 9.94 = *10.38*

Not that bad this week


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2008)

I finally got it all done.

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 10.47, 10.55, 11.41, 11.77, 17.22 = *11.24*
*3x3x3:* 27.47, 26.71, 33.11, 28.44, 23.44 = *27.54*
Comment: Again well under 30! I’m very happy with this.
*4x4x4:* 1:55.86 (O), 1:44.33 (P), 2:00.69 (P), 1:56.18 (O), 1:56.65 (P) = *1:56.23*
*5x5x5:* 2:56.88, 2:51.69, 2:48.15, 2:59.61, 3:12.08 = *2:56.06*
Comment: Yes!!!! Finally sub-3!!! I thought it would never happen. Honestly, this was probably a fluke – I’ve probably only had about 20 solves ever under 3, and here I had 4 in a row. But it’s still nice.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:14.90, 1:08.08, 46.06 = *46.06*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:43.86, 3:54.27, 3:01.96 = *2:43.86*
Comment: Ugh. Not good. At least I didn’t DNF any.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 12:01.84 (6:17), DNF (10:28.22, 5:20), 11:29.68 (6:17) = *11:29.68*
Comment: Not that good either (but better than 3x3x3 anyway). The DNF was just 2 centers swapped – it would have been a nice time if I had gotten it.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 22:52.52 (11:30), 29:08.39 (16:05), DNF (23:30.50, 11:38) = *22:52.52*
Comment: First solve was good. Second one I did at midnight after driving home from Kings Island on Friday and the Cincinnati Open on Saturday; I'm very happy I was able to solve it at all after all that.  Third one was off by 3 + centers; I prefer to think of it as a successful 4x4x4 solve. 
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *6/10 = 2 pathetic measly little points, 1:32:19.10* (52:15 mem)
Comment: This was VERY frustrating. I always memorize from first to last, then solve last to first. So I was on the 7th cube (my 4th cube to solve), and I accidentally applied the 6th cube's solution. I didn't realize it until I got to the 6th cube and realized I had already done it. I wound up leaving the 7th cube alone and figured I'd come back to it at the end if I had time (I set a timer for the maximum time on multis, so I will stop if I've run out of time). So then I solved the rest, and then went back to cube 7, undid all the edges, then realized I had forgotten to undo parity so I redid all the edges, undid the parity, then undid the rest of the 6th cube solve, then started doing the 7th cube solve. And then I realized my visual memory of the corners didn't match the image memory. I went with the image memory (mistake: always trust your visual memory, if you think you have it!), and sure enough, I missed that cube by just the 3 corners - I would have had it right after all that if I had trusted my visual memory. I probably spent over 15 minutes in the solving phase of that cube. I also missed cubes 1 (3 edges - used the wrong letter when memorizing), 2 (memorized the wrong sticker of a piece), and 4 (unpacked my hexadecimal for CO incorrectly - two corners twisted). A disaster, I'm afraid.
*3x3x3 OH:* 51.47, 53.12, 53.14, 51.38, 54.93 = *52.58*
Comment: Consistent – very unusual for me.
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:50.71, 3:52.19, 2:39.21, 2:40.15, 2:31.94 = *2:43.36*
Comment: Not bad for me. Fairly consistent except for the messed up one.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:33.24, 2:10.82, 2:43.85, 3:54.27, 3:28.23 = *2:55.11*
Comment: At first I thought this was going to be a good result, but on the last couple of scrambles I started putting pairs in the wrong slots. 
*2-4 relay:* *2:52.75* (O)
*2-5 relay:* *6:33.52* (P)
Comment: "Cheated" and kept my eyes open for the relays again this week. Pretty bad times this week, I'm afraid.
*Magic:* 2.80, 4.15, 2.81, 2.55, 4.53 (+2) = *3.25*
*Master Magic:* 4.94, 4.56, 4.68, 5.44, 4.77 = *4.80*
*Clock:* Still don’t have one.
*MegaMinx:* 3:32.63, 3:33.81, 3:32.19, 3:26.16, 3:15.50 = *3:30.33*
*Pyraminx:* 46.47, 27.97, 19.16, 25.03, 25.91 = *26.30*
*Square-1:* 1:57.15, 1:48.58, 1:11.44, DNF (P), 1:57.09 (P) = *1:54.27*
Comment: I didn't see the parity on the bottom until after stopping the timer on the DNF. 
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *46 moves*
2x2x2: U’ D2 R’ D’ R’ D
2x2x3: B L2 B2 L’ D L D’ L2
cross + 3rd pair: B U B2 U’ B2
4th pair: U2 R’ U R U2 B U B’
OLL: F U2 F2 U’ F2 U’ F2 U2 F
PLL: U’ R2 U F B’ R2 F’ B U R2
Comment: This was my safety solve, which I had written out in full at around 14 minutes; I always do essentially a linear fewest moves first, and hope that start will be my start, so I can have something in case it all goes wrong. It all went wrong this time. I found some apparently much better starts, but none of them panned out. So I’m stuck with this, I’m afraid. Oh well, it was a bad week for me for fewest moves. Maybe next week will be better.


----------



## MistArts (May 28, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 10.79, (12.91), (8.61), 9.75, 11.19 = 10.58
Bad!

*3x3x3:* 24.57, (29.45), 21.58, (21.09), 23.45 = 23.20
Great!

*4x4x4:* 

*2x2x2 BLD:*

*2-4 Relay:*

*FMC:*


----------



## philkt731 (May 28, 2008)

2: 4.71 3.19 3.40 3.72 4.53 = 3.95 great

3: 14.80 14.46 14.33 18.50 14.08 = 14.53 hopefully something like thta in MN

4: 1:01.28 1:10.30 OP 53.97 1:06.61 P 1:05.38 O = 1:04.40 nice 

5: 2:05.50 2:01.15 2:07.44 2:08.59 2:03.58 = 2:05.51 awesome

2BLD: DNF (36.53) 30.33 25.34 = 25.34

3BLD:

3OH: 28.36 31.53 28.53 29.81 26.20 = 28.90 awesome (26 was oll skip)

3Match:

FMC:

234Relay: 1:21.18 good
2: 0:05
4: 1:00
3: 0:16

2345Relay: 3:48.06 hmm
2: 0:05
5: 2:13
4: 1:14 OP bad
3: 0:16


----------



## alexc (May 28, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4bld:* DNF(11:39) DNF(9:14) DNF(11:27) = DNF
> ...



Thanks! I have no idea how I've dropped this fast in about 2 weeks. I've probably tried only 10 or so attempts total! I doubt I'll beat Chris at the Nationals though. I would rather try for a successful solve than try to get a really fast time and risk mistakes.


----------



## dbeyer (May 29, 2008)

Lets see how things play out now that I've been training very seriously since DC Open. 

I must say I am not very happy about that solve in the least ...
my first 4x4 blind was a DNF


----------



## masterofthebass (May 29, 2008)

Just as a preview to my results. 

4x4 BLD
1. 10:39    

Quite easy for centers (only 1 4 letter word memo'd) and edges didn't have words that were too bad. I also had a POP, but since wing pops are basically meaningless, I just had to pick the piece up out of my lap and put it back in.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 29, 2008)

2x2x2:11.88, 10.75, 8.41, 9.13, 9.56 AVG. 9.81 comment:meh average for me.
3x3x3:26.81,28.28 , 22.25, 23.65, 26.55 AVG. 25.67 comment:See what practise does 1 week of intense practise got my avg dow 5 secs.
2-3-4 relay:argh 4x4x4 lets me down... 4.56.19, the 4x4x4 time was something like 4.20.xx, 3x3x3 was about 28.xx and 2x2x2 was about 8.xx


----------



## ccchips296 (May 29, 2008)

3x3 OH: (24.78), 29.13, 26.24, (31.77), 28.72 => 28.03
           OMG YAY! the 24 was awesome full step  the 26 was a PLL skip. im happy now 

3x3: 16.16, 15.30, 14.34, (17.98), (14.23) => 15.26
pretty good, i was using my new white type d which makes looking ahead kinda hard


----------



## PCwizCube (May 30, 2008)

*2x2:*

*3x3:* (27.24), 28.34, 32.97, (34.16+), 29.43 = *30.25*
Standard Deviation: 2.42
Comment: Okay average, not too pleased. 3rd and 4th times were F2L mess ups....


----------



## 36duong (May 30, 2008)

Magic
1.61, 1.61, (1.73), (1.43), 1.61=1.61 WOW I just did that in my head, took me 1/2 sec to calculate the average


----------



## Henrik (May 30, 2008)

*3x3BLD:* 2:49.70, 2:24.87, 2:04.79
Hmm Good better best. And two of them was potential new Danish records.

*MultiBLD:* 5/6 => 4 Points
41:34.3 min memo was round 31 min
And yet again I fail. I had 4 flipped edges on my visual cube, thats it. But my memo had no flaws so thats good. I hope to get 6 cubes soon so I can go on to 7 cubes.

*4x4BLD:* 18:19.7, DNF (14:30)
#1 I even had to redo my whole memo of edges. My first image was correct but the rest was wrong and I realized at 6 min when I was almost "done" so I could have been a great time. But a success is better than a DNF good time. memo here was just round 12 min.
#2 I must have forgotten to memo one piece, because I missed one.

*Magic:* 1.08 1.03 (1.01) 1.04 (DNF) => *1.05* sec avg
Bad avg I have to go faster.

*2x2:* 5.37 4.92 (4.62) 4.69 (6.34) => *4.99* sec avg
Thats nice


----------



## rafal (May 30, 2008)

*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF 14:05 14:58 = 14:05

Finally some successful solves. Second solve was good, considering that the scamble wasn't easy. Third solve was a disaster - I memorized sub-5, but I forgot three letters and took a lot of time recalling them.


----------



## ROOT (May 31, 2008)

*Megaminx-* (1:31.94), 1:55.58, 1:57.50, (1:58.52), 1:42.94=>1:52.01
A crappy average, but i loved the first time on the 4th time i had an itch on my nose


----------



## NoahE (Jun 1, 2008)

*3x3:*
23.03, 23.96, (26.30), 24.56, (20.18)=23.85
Not bad for me


----------



## Raffael (Jun 1, 2008)

2x2x2: 17.52 , 18.19 , (20.71) , (13.65) , 16.55 *=17.42*
3x3x3: 31.55 , (35.03) , (27.69) , 30.27 , 29.79 *=30.54*
4x4x4: (2:28.73) , 2:35.71 , 2:33.63 , (2:41.36) , 2:30.34 *=2:33.23*
5x5x5:
Magic: (2.75) , 2.63 , 2.71 , (2.45) , 2.60 *=2,65*
3x3x3 Fewest Move: 43
Cross: F2 L F D2 (4)
F2L: 1st: L' B L B' (4)
2nd: U2 B U B' (4) 
3rd: F' U' F U' R U' R' U' F' U L F L' (13)
4th: U' F U' F' U2 F U' F' (8)
PLL: B2 l' B' l B2 r' B L' B' L2 (10)
This is the first time I ever tried this. Just thought, I give it a shot and since I only know Fridrich, I had to solve it like this.
Luckily, I got an OLL skip.
Spent like half an hour converting the PLL algorithm to avoid a [y2 x]


----------



## FU (Jun 1, 2008)

2x2x2: 7.28 8.44 (9.94) (5.86) 7.33 = 7.68
3x3x3: (30.72) 16.56 (16.06) 18.81 16.08 = 17.15


----------



## Dene (Jun 2, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 21.46 18.19 20.46 21.97 23.05 => 21.30
Yikes.

*3x3x3_OH:* 36.71 45.93 42.94 44.00 32.19 => 41.22
At least one good time...

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:45.47 1:48.33 1:48.93 2:10.55 1:56.03 => 1:51.10
Not the best times...

*4x4x4:* 1:51.11 1:53.06 1:46.90 1:51.90 2:02.90 => 1:52.02
Now that's more like it.

*5x5x5:* 3:16.66 3:05.52 3:04.13 2:47.58 3:27.97 => 3:08.77
Getting there...


----------



## Mohammad96 (Jun 3, 2008)

*3x3x3 * - 

1: 00:41.53 
2: 00:48.36 
3: 00:46.37 
4: 00:48.92 
5: 00:42.43 

Average: 00:45.52 
Best: 00:41.53


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 4, 2008)

Jason Baum

3x3x3: 10.84 (11.59) 10.95 10.34 (9.38) = *10.71*
4x4x4: (59.25) 1:03.25 59.47 1:07.39 (1:14.80) = *1:03.37*
3x3x3 OH: (23.67) 23.36 22.38 (19.41) 23.48 = *23.07*
3x3x3 BLD: 2:10.00 1:42.36 DNF = *1:42.36*
Square-1: (40.42) (24.36) 34.02 35.34 31.81 = *33.72*


----------



## tsaoenator (Jun 4, 2008)

Andy Tsao
4x4x4: 59.12OP (1:08.03OP) (53.27O) 1:01.98OP 58.27P = 59.79
I have pretty bad luck with parities...


----------



## alexc (Jun 4, 2008)

tsaoenator said:


> Andy Tsao
> 4x4x4: 59.12OP (1:08.03OP) (53.27O) 1:01.98OP 58.27P = 59.79
> I have pretty bad luck with parities...



o_0 I want to see a very few parity average from you. (Beat Erik )


----------



## tsaoenator (Jun 5, 2008)

alexc said:


> tsaoenator said:
> 
> 
> > Andy Tsao
> ...



hah, you're joking, right?


----------



## alexc (Jun 9, 2008)

tsaoenator said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > tsaoenator said:
> ...



no! Just cut down your reduction by like three or four seconds (some practice should help), hope for no parities (practice can't help that ), annnnnnnnnnd WR!!!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2008)

*2x2x2*: = 11.50 8.14 6.72 8.16 6.08 = *7.67*
*3x3x3*: = 30.21 23.06 21.68 26.93 20.09 = *23.89*
*4x4x4*: = 1:33.61 (P) 1:27.21 1:25.24 (O) 1:28.24 1:18.41 = *1:26.90*
*5x5x5*: = 2:31.99 2:20.70 2:17.27 2:33.68 3:06.76 = *2:28.79*
*2x2x2_bf*: = DNF 1:03.69 1:41.16 = *1:03.69*
*3x3x3_bf*: = DNF DNF 5:26.36 = *5:26.36
3x3x3_oh*: = 40.75 38.35 40.09 49.08 45.44 = *42.09*
*3x3x3_match*: = 2:59.06 2:07.92 DNF (POP) 3:12.26 1:58.69 = *2:46.41*
*3x3x3_fmc*: = *U B' U' B U' B' U2 R B2 L B' R2 B L' B' U' F R F' U2 F' L2 F L U' L F U' D2 B R2* (31)
I didn't have a lot of time, so I wanted to do an "optimized CFOP" solve. After the cross (R2 B' D2 U F') I was wondering how to get those 2 created pairs in without wasting moves and found a way to make a triple-x-cross in 7 more moves (L' U L' F' L2 U2 F). That left 7 moves (B U B' U' B U B') to finish the F2L in 19 moves, but left all edges misoriented. A small modification give F2L in 20 moves with all edges correctly oriented. The last layer was just a sune + 3-corner insertion with some nice cancellations. Took me about 25 minutes + 15 for the insertion.
Using the inverse scramble: F R' U' L F R L U D R' B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 D L2 U
Cross + create 2 pairs (5): R2 B' D2 U F'
Triple X-Cross (7): L' U L' F' L2 F U2
F2L + orient edges (8): F R' F' U R2 . B' R' B
Permute edges + 1 corner correct leaving a 3-corner cycle (8): B' U2 B U B' U B U'
Insert R2 B L B' R2 B L'B' at . to fix the last 3 corners.
Total solution for the inverse scramble: R2 B' D2 U F' L' U L' F' L2 F U2 F R' F' U B L B' R2 B L' B2 R' U2 B U B' U B U'
*234-Relay*: *2:04.96
2345-Relay*: *5:05.47
Magic*: = 2.16 3.28 2.55 2.06 2.16 = *2.29
Master Magic*: = 7.00 5.32 10.24 5.56 5.00 = *5.96
Clock*: = 19.47 31.38 21.58 16.99 28.03 = *23.03*
*MegaMinx*: = 3:10.06 4:22.05 3:15.31 3:31.22 4:01.67 = *3:36.07*
*PyraMinx*: = 27.03 29.13 26.60 19.26 20.39 = *24.67*
*Square-1*: = 1:11.44 1:14.12 1:44.66 (P) 4:05.60 (P) 50.43 = *1:23.41*


----------

